# Rnt daisy cutter or zink ph-2?



## waterfowler26 (Sep 21, 2009)

Rnt daisy cutter or zink ph-2? any experience?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

tried both and blew them many times when i was looking for a new call i am not a big fan of the PH-1 or 2 they have terrible stickin issues for me but others like them...im a huge fan of RNT and the daisy cutter is a very loud aggressive call if thats how you like to call


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Kinda compareing apples to oranges there arent you? The ph-2 is not made to be loud just verry ducky and real. The daisey cutter is made for lots of volume? What are you wanting the call for, hi-balling or low end finish work? That alone should tell which one you want?


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

PH-2 I like mine, good inexpensive call. mine did stick too when I got it. I know a local zink prostaff guy that worked on it for me and now you cant get it to stick.

daisy cutter- nice loud raspy call....if you are into mellow call the ph-2 might be your ticket....for a louder call thats real ducky the daisy cutter is hard to beat in my book.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

i agree they are two different styles of calls, but i vote for the daisy cutter. can always get soft on a loud call but cant get loud on a soft call


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Just curious, I'm considering buying a new call. I've got a low-end call right now (Buck Gardner Tall Timber II). Is it really worth all that cash to upgrade to the RNT Daisy Cutter?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

RNT all the way!


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

If you find a field staff member or go to a local waterfowl show....you probably can find a decent discount on one.....


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had both and prefer the Daisy Cutter over the PH-2,better range and can be ran a lot faster than the PH-2 which had a tendency to air lock quite often .


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

ph-2


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

TheDrake said:


> I have had both and prefer the Daisy Cutter over the PH-2,better range and can be ran a lot faster than the PH-2 which had a tendency to air lock quite often .


Get that reed checked....mine stuck as well right out of the box. I live very close to a zink field staff guy and he worked on it and put in a new reed and I cant get it to stick now.


----------

